# Dog with possible allergy?



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Yesterday I tried Sentry Friprogaurd flea spot on for my dog the 44-88 lb one. She is about 40 lbs. I didn't give her the whole tube as we have 6 dogs and I sort of distribute it between the sizes instead of buying a different pack for each weight. It has been 24 hrs and the skin on her neck is really loose and somewhat swollen, is this just from her scratching the crap out of her neck or could she be having a bad reaction?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Could be a bad reaction. A little web searching and it gives lots of details about it. Says you should contact your vet to see if they suggest anything.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I will keep an eye on her, she is acting normal but the fleas were driving her nuts so she wasn't eating as much, too busy biting and itching. oh and it didn't work she still has fleas, I know your not supposed to but I put sevin dust on her and she stopped itching. I don't want her scratching her neck with it like that. I will call my vet in the morning to see what he thinks. Luckily I don't have work tomorrow.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

hehe next time I suggest using python dust. Yep the same stuff you would sprinkle on the goats to get rid of lice, works wonders on house pets as well  Have even used pour ons before on pets and worked well. Even my daughter has used a drop of ivormec on her rats and cleared up their mit problems they got when they bought an infected rat of craigslist


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Agree Python dust is safe. You can give benedryl to help ease itching if you get rid of fleas


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we use poultry dust on our dogs and their bedding it works well. after last summer we had to try everything we could think of. we also found a spray called cv-80d. that kills everything from flies to fleas. it is for farm and dairy. i highly recommend it if your house gets infested.


----------



## hupper124 (Jul 8, 2013)

i suggest that you must get your dof checked by professional seems like she needs a doctor care.
my dog doctor gave me this card where this was written
What Are the General Symptoms of Allergies in Dogs?

Itchy, red, moist or scabbed skin
Increased scratching
Itchy, runny eyes
Itchy back or base of tail (most commonly flea allergy)
Itchy ears and ear infections
Sneezing
Vomiting
Diarrhea
Snoring caused by an inflamed throat
Paw chewing/swollen paws
Constant licking

What Substances Can Dogs Be Allergic To?

A few common allergens include:

Tree, grass and weed pollens
Mold spores
Dust and house dust mites
Dander
Feathers
Cigarette smoke
Food ingredients (e.g. beef, chicken, pork, corn, wheat or soy)
Prescription drugs
Fleas and flea-control products (The bite of a single flea can trigger intense itchiness for two to three weeks!)
Perfumes
Cleaning products
Fabrics
Insecticidal shampoo
Rubber and plastic materials


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Too many of those flea treatments that you can buy at any store will cause negative reactions. And usually they NEVER stay as a calm reaction: The skin will literally MELT off of the dog. Please take the dog to the vet asap. Advantage costs alittle more but it is so worth it to make sure your dog doesn't suffer!!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds like a reaction to me. I never recommend people using brands others then Frontline(frontline plus), advantage or advantix (advantix is not safe for cats). I use to work for a vet and I have seen too many pets using other brands that have came in with reactions. They can be anywhere from itching, swollen areas all the way to seizures. Keep an eye on them and don't be afraid to call your vet.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That stuff can cause a reaction..my little rat terrier has a burn spot between her shoulders...it stays red and scabby and dry and wont grow hair...its been over a year since I used it!! We bathe our dogs in blue dawn with added Tea tree oil and Lavender Ess. oils to kill all the fleas. But not too often since it can be drying.


----------

